# Top loading wood stoves?



## City Slicker (Jan 28, 2009)

Anyone have a favorite top load wood stove? Mine is a Vermont castings Vigliant model, and the top lid opens up, and in goes the wood. No ashes to fall out when loading. Just wondering what you guys like?


----------



## MishMouse (Jan 28, 2009)

I have the Harman TL-300 top load steel stove.
It is a 3 cuft monster, that has a drop in grill as an option.

Grilling stuff on it when it is -20 outside is priceless!!


----------



## Steve_in_SEMich (Jan 28, 2009)

We have a Harmon Exception with a top load feature. We start the fire by opening the front door (glass) to set up the kindling and light the fire. After it's going, we only load from the top. My wife's favorite feature. Mine is not having to use the propane-fueled boiler for the main floor of our home. Since early October, we have not turned on our furnace for the main floor (basement is kept at 55 degrees). This is our first year with a wood stove and I'm hoping we get more efficient with how we use the wood supply.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 28, 2009)

Those Harman's (TL300) look really nice but wow are they pricey for a steel stove! I can get a Woodstock soapstone for $500 or so less. Not a top loader though but they used too be before the CAT's. My SIL has an old classic pre-cat that top loads. Nice stove.


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 28, 2009)

I am using a 70's vintage Downdrafter steel top loader that does a good job for me. It has heated our 24X40 ranch since last October and no furnace run time yet. This is one of the few stoves I have seen that takes the draft air from the top of the stove. Kind of unique but seems to work fine. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 28, 2009)

I use a Harman tl200 for the past 4 years and love it, very efficent and starts better than any that I have used before. you can't beat venison back strap cooked on the grill just under the top lid. the advantage of steel over cast is you dont have to rebuild them every few years.
start your top loaders from the top down it works real well no need to open the front except for the effect of an open fire.


----------



## coog (Jan 28, 2009)

I think top loaders are the best.No wonder the EPA regulations got rid of them(at least in Jotuls)I had an old enamel top loader, maybe 45" tall.That thing heated better than any other stove I've had, was easier to load,safe, and, even though it wasn't air-tight would give a 12 hour burn.A 40'' pile of coals takes a long time to cool.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 29, 2009)

maplemeister said:


> I am using a 70's vintage Downdrafter steel top loader that does a good job for me. It has heated our 24X40 ranch since last October and no furnace run time yet. This is one of the few stoves I have seen that takes the draft air from the top of the stove. Kind of unique but seems to work fine.
> 
> Maplemeister:



I'll bet that's an old Tempwood made down the road from you (rt.7) in Adams, Mass. by Mohawk Industries. Does it have two tubes for the downdraft? They are long gone but my Pops had the large model (They made 2 sizes) in his basement. Fastest stove I've ever seen for coming up too temps. I loved that old downdraft design too. Very simple, yet effective. They looked like this.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 29, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> I'll bet that's an old Tempwood made down the road from you (rt.7) in Adams, Mass. by Mohawk Industries. Does it have two tubes for the downdraft? They are long gone but my Pops had the large model (They made 2 sizes) in his basement. Fastest stove I've ever seen for coming up too temps. I loved that old downdraft design too. Very simple, yet effective. They looked like this.



LOvely pic Steve.  The large Tempwood heats the workshop now. Nothing like those airbrushed photos of new Tempwoods you got. The sides of this Tempwood are bowed out, sheetrock mud caked to the sides ( lent it out to contractor friends ) , the quickest, easiest to use heater out there. Simple design that a good welder should be able to work up: all straight panels.
They come on the market in Uncle Henry's every once in awhile.


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 29, 2009)

I top load my old cookstove. Lift up a lid and toss in 2-4 sticks of wood depending on size after poking and raking the bed of coals a couple of times. 

The thing is, they need to be reloaded every 60-90 minutes, depending on the species of wood used, damper positioning, and tightness of a load. I've developed my thick seasonal callous on the index finger of my left hand from frequent relaoding.


----------



## dustytools (Jan 29, 2009)

City Slicker said:


> Anyone have a favorite top load wood stove? Mine is a Vermont castings Vigliant model, and the top lid opens up, and in goes the wood. No ashes to fall out when loading. Just wondering what you guys like?



I have the same stove and really like it.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 29, 2009)

logbutcher said:


> LOvely pic Steve.  The large Tempwood heats the workshop now. Nothing like those airbrushed photos of new Tempwoods you got. The sides of this Tempwood are bowed out, sheetrock mud caked to the sides ( lent it out to contractor friends ) , the quickest, easiest to use heater out there. Simple design that a good welder should be able to work up: all straight panels.
> They come on the market in Uncle Henry's every once in awhile.



Yep I hear ya LB, I wish I had my Pops's. It sure was a good design. Your right, it would be simple too fab up a better mousetrap (Thicker plate).



woodbooga said:


> I top load my old cookstove. Lift up a lid and toss in 2-4 sticks of wood depending on size after poking and raking the bed of coals a couple of times.
> 
> The thing is, they need to be reloaded every 60-90 minutes, depending on the species of wood used, damper positioning, and tightness of a load. I've developed my thick seasonal callous on the index finger of my left hand from frequent relaoding.



Yeah me too WB,
I've never loaded mine through the front door. Pull the front burner plate, use the hooked end of the poker (or the burner handle) and lift the middle a hair and throw em in. It becomes a little like a jigsaw puzzel fitting the sticks in. My Glenwood has a big firebox compared too others I've seen. When I first had it switched back too wood (New grates and liners) I had the extension back put on it. This allows you too fit almost a 22" stick in there. I don't cut em that long cause it limits the others but it's nice too have that margin of error on my 16"-18" normal bucks.


----------



## woodbooga (Jan 29, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> Yeah me too WB,
> I've never loaded mine through the front door. Pull the front burner plate, use the hooked end of the poker (or the burner handle) and lift the middle a hair and throw em in. It becomes a little like a jigsaw puzzel fitting the sticks in. My Glenwood has a big firebox compared too others I've seen. When I first had it switched back too wood (New grates and liners) I had the extension back put on it. This allows you too fit almost a 22" stick in there. I don't cut em that long cause it limits the others but it's nice too have that margin of error on my 16"-18" normal bucks.



I've yet to meet a cookstover who uses the door for front loading.

And jigsarring the pieces in the firebox has sone wonders for my ability to size up spatial relationships. I'm sure yours tapers upwards too. I load in the 16-18" pieces first and anything in the 20" range last.

Far as I can tell, ours was always used for wood. Its predecessor, a ca. 1930s Glenco with the lime green and cream-colored enamel, was intended as a coal stove. The extremely tiny firebox reflected that.


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 29, 2009)

Zodiac45 said:


> I'll bet that's an old Tempwood made down the road from you (rt.7) in Adams, Mass. by Mohawk Industries. Does it have two tubes for the downdraft? They are long gone but my Pops had the large model (They made 2 sizes) in his basement. Fastest stove I've ever seen for coming up too temps. I loved that old downdraft design too. Very simple, yet effective. They looked like this.




Your are correct sir. That is indeed the same stove. I bought one at a yard sale 17 years ago to put in my camp and it worked so well, I eventually found another one and ended up using it as my primary wood burner in the house. I used to have a Vermont castings Vigilant but this stove works far better for me. Thanks for posting the pic. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## coog (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe one of you guys could take some pictures of your Tempwood.I like the design.


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 29, 2009)

coog said:


> Maybe one of you guys could take some pictures of your Tempwood.I like the design.



If I knew how to download the pics from our new Canon digicam, I'd do it.  
But look at Zodiac Steve's pics: the design is simple. Plates of 3/16" ( ? )steel, two round sliding "air controls" on each side of an 8" round "cooktop" loading door. The double bottom of the Tempwood has 8 angled firebricks for heat protection. Rear 6" exhaust. Legs and reinforced corners as shown. 
Mohawk made a full size and smaller one now used in Maine northwoods camps such as Little Lyford Pond Camps 16 miles out of Greenville. They heat fast, light easy, and when damped down, can easily hold a fire overnight. The full size feels like 60 lbs without the cast iron cooktop door and firebricks. You need a 90 degree angled shovel for ash cleaning.
They are not EPA rated....great heater.


----------



## Crazee Canuck (Jan 29, 2009)

Vermont Castings Difiant top loader. heats my whole house, doesn't burn as much wood as others and throws lots of heat.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 30, 2009)

coog said:


> Maybe one of you guys could take some pictures of your Tempwood.I like the design.



Coog, I don't have one my Pops did. I really like the design and I can tell you the downdraft design really works and was way ahead of it's time. It's simple and you get that secondary burn with it plus a really fast starting capability. I'm thinking about making one this summer but with a bit thicker plate and possibly a side door for side loading capability and easier cleanout. My BIL is a pipe fitter for Cianbro, a contractor up here that fabs oil rigs too bridges. He keeps a Lincoln Ranger welder in my garage. Be a cool project.


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 30, 2009)

*Tempwood Downdrafter Pics*

Ok Coog, here are three pics of my old but reliable Tempwood. Hope these pic come though ok. Been having trouble uploading them. 

Maplemeister:


----------



## coog (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks,Maple.I can see the same mods that you mentioned, such as getting those tubes out of the center.How about a nice window,complete with air wash, too?A bigger loading port would also be nice.I have to think you could do some drilling and induce a secondary burn, like some of the guys here have done.I miss top-loading, as it seemed the safest and cleanest method.


----------



## coog (Jan 30, 2009)

Should have read your post,Zodiac.Do they already get a secondary burn?Are those tubes drilled out?


----------



## maplemeister (Jan 30, 2009)

Coog:
Glad the pics came through for you. As Zodiack correctly stated, the stove is a good design that has served me well for many years. As with most things, a few small changes would undoubtedly make it even better. One issue I have often wondered about but never followed through on is taking the air that feeds the stove from the outside of the house rather than the inside. This would allow you to not use air you have all-ready heated to power the stove and keep more BTU's inside the house. Could be something you might want to look into if you end up building your own version. 

Maple:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 31, 2009)

coog said:


> Should have read your post,Zodiac.Do they already get a secondary burn?Are those tubes drilled out?



Yep Coog you do get secondary burn off the downdraft tubes. You open the tops (sliders) up and induse the downdraft. I'm thinking of building one this summer with a few mods like a side door for easier loading and cleanout and a bit thicker plate. 

MapleMeister, yours is the larger of the two I think just looking at it? If you get a chance could you PM me with the measurements? No hurry just whenever. It will give me a start point. Thanks,
Zee


----------



## logbutcher (Jan 31, 2009)

Invite Steve if you're in the MDI/Ellsworth area. The Tempwood is in the workshop, active. PM me if you want to measure the stove. 
I forgot about those air tubes on each of the two inlets. They don't really do any kind of secondary burn, just flow the incoming air down to the base of the fire. Each 3" dia tube is about 14" from top to end.


----------

